
Ask HN: All-In-One printer that doesn't suck for home use? - alanfranzoni
I know this is a strange question for HN. But I think it&#x27;s one of the hardest problems I&#x27;ve ever encountered.<p>I would like an all-in-one wireless printer that does duplex printing (20&#x2F;30 pages per print, ideally in color), duplex scanning (at least 10 pages in the feeder) ideally to Google Drive&#x2F;Dropbox, that keeps working for more than a year or two without jamming continuously (both in scan and print). It should not be enormous - let&#x27;s say that 20in&#x2F;50cm per side (hypothesizing a cubic shape) should be the limit.<p>I care not about speed. I expect using it for printing 20 sheets a week, and scanning the same amount of documents. It should last at least five years. I&#x27;d like to pay no more than 400 USD.<p>I&#x27;ve tried some SOHO printers (Epson Workforce Pro, inkjet, and a Brother - can&#x27;t remember the model, but it was a laser printer) with lukewarm results. The Epson keeps jamming (I always used original cartridges) and sometimes nozzles get blocked. The Brother just keeps jamming or locking up.<p>Isn&#x27;t there any startup tackling that problem space?
======
towndrunk
Hands down a Brother... not an ink jet but laser. It's the only one I've never
had problems with.

